# Engine Overhaul kits...



## DS (Nov 9, 1999)

Does anyone know if overhaul kits are available for Tecumseh engines. I've gotten them for Briggs but can't seem to find them for Tecumseh.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I couldn't find complete kits but Jack's should have all the parts you need.


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

no, not that i have ever seen. what specifically is the problem with your engine? is it an issue that may be easily fixed or are you just doing some preventative maintenance?


----------



## DS (Nov 9, 1999)

dgraham225 said:


> no, not that i have ever seen. what specifically is the problem with your engine? is it an issue that may be easily fixed or are you just doing some preventative maintenance?


I picked up a 10hp Lauson (Tecumseh) as a spare for my 65 Sears Suburban tractor. I haven't gotten into it yet, but assuming it probably will need new valves, piston, rings and gaskets, I thought going the overhaul kit route would save me some money. I guess I'll just have to order the parts individually.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------

